# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  فساتين العيـــــــد للاطفـــــــــــال (( مميزة وراقية )) مقاسات محدودة ...

## دلوعة أمها

*السلام عليكم بنات


الحمدلله وصلت كولكشن فساتين واطقم العيد للبنااااات حق العيد 

**كل البضاعة متوفرة بالبيت وجاهزة للتوصيل باذن الله**


**المقاسات الي بعرضهم هم المتووفرين لكل مقاااس**


**تاخرت انزل الموضووع لان انشغلت بطلبياات الفوون اسبووع كامل**


اي طلبية ترسليها ع الخاااص بالتفصيل


**مع ذكر بياناتج للجدية حتى احجزلج الطلبية بنفس الووقت* *





**التوصيل سلم واستلم مع شركة توووصيل

اسبوعيا اووزع طلبيااات 

**قيمة التوصيل = 30 درهم**







يتبع موديلات العيد ..........
*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## دلوعة أمها

500
فستان اورقانزا مع مخمل بنفسجي
روعة وناعمة وراقية 

المقاسات 
12 شهر
18 شهر
24 شهر
سنتين
3 سنوات
4 سنوات
5 سنوات
6 سنوات
6 اكس سنوات ( اكبر بشوي من 6 )

 السعر = 150 درهم











500

فستان ماروني مع بني 
ورود ناعمة ع الصدر

المقاسات 
4 سنوات
5 سنوات
6 سنوات
6 اكس سنوات 

 السعر = 170 درهم









503

بني مع مارون 
ناعمة وراقية 

مقاسات الي باقية
4 سنوات
6 سنوات

 السعر = 145 درهم


صورة من تصويري





504

لونها كحلي فخم 
موديله بـــــــــــاف من تحت 
والي فوق مخمل اسووود


المقاسات 
12 شهر
18 شهر
24 شهر
سنتين
3 سنوات
4 سنوات

 السعر = 155 درهم



صورة من تصويري





505

اللون الثاني الاحمرررر
والي ع الصدر مخمل اسوود


المقاسات
12 شهر
18 شهر
24 شهر
سنتين
3 سنوات

 السعر = 155 درهم



صورة من تصويري








506

الابيض مع الزهري كيووت 

المقاسات 

سنتين
3 سنوات
4 سنوات

 السعر = 140 درهم


 


يتبـــــــــــــع

----------


## دلوعة أمها

507

الابيض مع البنفسجي 

المقاسات
سنتين
3 سنوات
4 سنوات

 السعر = 140 درهم


 










508

الاصفر مع الابيض كيووووووووووت

المقاسات
12 شهر
24 شهر
سنتين
3 سنوات
4 سنوات
5 سنوات
6 سنوات


 السعر = 135 درهم











509

الابيض مع الزهري

المقاسات
سنتين
3 سنوات
4 سنوات

 السعر = 160 درهم



من تصويري











510

هالموديل يجي مع ربطة شعر

وفرت منه كمية بس كلها خلصت

باقي منه ثلاث قطع فقط 

مقاس

5 سنوات ( عدد 2 )
مقاس 6 سنوات

 السعر = 90 درهم 










511

الاسود والاحمررررر

باقي مقاس 24 شهر بس

 السعر = 100 درهم







يتبـــــــــــــــع

----------


## دلوعة أمها

512

فستان نعوووووم احبه وووايد :16: 

ع الطبيعة يجنن وخامته ناعمة 

المقاسات

12 شهر
18 شهر
24 شهر
سنتين
3 سنوات
4 سنوات
5 سنوات
6 سنوات
6 اكس سنوات

 السعر = 170 درهم













513

ابيض مع بنفسجي

المقاسات
سنتين
3 سنوات
4سنوات
6 سنوات

 السعر = 155 درهم










514

نفس الي فووق بس بلون الزهري

المقاسات
سنتين
3 سنوات
4 سنوات
6 سنوات

 السعر = 155 درهم














515

قطن فوشيا مع اسوووود

المقاسات
سنتين
4 سنوات
5 سنوات
6 سنوات

 السعر = 100 درهم











516

الابيض مع الزهري 

وااايد كيووت ع الطبيعة مثل الصورة بالضبط 

المقاسات
12 شهر
18 شهر
24 شهر
سنتين
3 سنوات
4 سنوات

 السعر = 140 درهم










517

فستان قطني نعووم كيووت للمقاسات الصغيرة
مربعات احمر مارووني

المقاسات
6/3 شهور
9/6 شهور
12/9 شهور
24/18 شهور
36/24 شهور

السعر = 130 درهم









518

فستان احمرر نعوم مع اسوود

من تحت موديله بـــــــــاف

المقاسات
4 سنوات
5 سنوات
6 سنوات
6 اكس سنوات

 السعر = 140 درهم








518

بني مع كريمي

المقاسات 
3 سنوات
4 سنوات
6 سنوات

 السعر = 120 درهم








يتبع

----------


## دلوعة أمها

520

فستان اسود وابيض 
واايد روع ع اللبس وكيوت

المقاسات
سنتين 
3 سنوات
4 سنوات

 السعر = 110 درهم









 521

فستان اصفر وابيض مخطط

المقاسات
12 شهر
18 شهر
24 شهر
سنتين
3 سنوات
4 سنوات
5 سنوات

 السعر = 110 درهم






522

ابيض واسود مع الشريط الاحمر من الخلف

المقاسات
سنتين
3 سنوات
4 سنوات
5 سنوات
6 سنوات
6 اكس سنوات

 السعر = 100 درهم








523

فستان طقم مع ربطة شعر
الوانه صيفية روعة

المقاسات المتبقي
4 سنوات 
5 سنوات
6 سنوات

 السعر = 90 درهم










524

الي تحب هالالوان بتعشق اكيد هالفستان

خامته قطن خفيفة وكيووت ع الطبيعة 

المقاسات
12 شهر
18 شهر
24 شهر
5 سنوات
6 سنوات

 السعر = 130 درهم











526

الي تحب البساطة وبنفس الوقت فخم 

هالفستان الاسود مع الدوائر المخملي

ولمسة من الشريط الاحمررررر

المقاسات
12 شهر
18 شهر
24 شهر
3 سنوات
4 سنوات
6 سنوات
8 سنوات
12 سنة

 السعر = 140 درهم









527

قطني فوشيا واسووود مع توور تحت الفستااان 

نعووم ع الطبيعة وكشخة باللبس

المقاسات
سنتين
4 سنوات
5 سنوات
6 سنوات

 السعر = 120 درهم







528

فستان ابيض واسوود نفشة

المقاسات
4 سنوات
5 سنوات
6 سنوات
7 سنوات
10 سنوات
12 سنة

 السعر 140 درهم











529

فستان نعووووووم ووايد كيووت مع هالورود ع الخصر
لونه لؤلؤي مع مخمل الاسود

المقاسات 
سنتين
3 سنوات
4 سنوات
5 سنوات
6 سنوات

 السعر =140 درهم












530
فستان بني لون الكووفي مخطط

المقاسات
12 شهر
18 شهر
24 شهر
سنتين
3 سنوات
4 سنوات
5 سوات
6 سنوات

 السعر = 140 درهم











531

نفس موديل الي فووق بس هاي لوونه ازرق ملكي

المقاسات
12 شهر
18 شهر
24 شهر
سنتين
4 سنوات

 السعر = 140 درهم












532

فستان لوونه احمررررررر مع مخمل اسوود

من تحت بــــــــــاف وع الخصر تطريزز ناعم وفخم

المقاسات الباقية 
4 سنوات
6 سنوات

 السعر = 160 درهم







533

فستان ماااااااااروني كيووت

المقاسات
سنتين
3 سنوات
4 سنوات

السعر = 130 درهم




*536
**
المقاسات
5 سنوات
**السعر = 145 درهم**
الخامة روعة مع دانتيل 

 


*



يتبـــــــــع

----------


## دلوعة أمها

537
*المقاسات
18 شهر
السعر = 150 درهم

 



**538**
**المقاسات
5 سنوات
السعر = 130 درهم


*






539
*المقاسات
5 سنوات
السعر = 175 درهم







540
**المقاسات
24 شهر 
 السعر = 150 درهم



*541

فستان طقم مع فستان دمية 
*المقاسات
5 سنوات
السعر = 140 درهم**








542
**المقاسات
**24 شهر 
**السعر = 120 درهم








543
**المقاسات
**10 سنوات
**السعر = 150 درهم








544
**المقاسات
**24 شهر ( عدد 3 )
**
السعر = 135 درهم


*




545
*المقاسات
6 سنوات
السعر = 100 درهم










546
**المقاسات
6 سنوات* *
السعر = 120 درهم









547
**المقاسات
5 سنوات* *( عدد 2 )*
*السعر = 110 درهم








548
**المقاسات
**6 سنوات* *
السعر = 110 درهم


*




549
*المقاسات
4 سنوات
5 سنوات ( عدد 2 )
السعر = 100 درهم











550
**المقاسات
4 سنوات
السعر = 100 درهم
*

*









551
**المقاسات
3 سنوات
4 سنوات
السعر = 90 درهم










يتبــــــــــــع*

----------


## دلوعة أمها

*

552
**المقاسات
5 سنوات 
6 سنوات* *
السعر = 80 درهم



*







553
*المقاسات
24 شهر
 السعر = 90 درهم









554
**طقم جينز**
المقاسات 
8 سنوات
السعر 140 درهم*











555
*طقم شتوي تايجر**
المقاسات 
5+3+2 سنوات
السعر 140 درهم*







556
*طقم للاولاد**
المقاسات 
4 سنوات ( عدد 2 )
السعر 140 درهم*












557
*
طقم ولادي ثلاث قطع
المقاسات
18-12 شهر ( متوفر طقمين)
24-18 شهر ( متوفر طقم )
 السعر = 150 درهم


*
*
558
طقم ولادي ثلاث قطع
المقاسات
3 سنوات ( متوفر ثلاث اطقم )

 السعر = 150 درهم






*
559
*فستان مع جاكيت
المقاسات
سنتين ( متوفر 3 فساتين )
3 سنوات ( متوفر فستان )

 السعر =100 درهم




*





560
*فستان نفس الي فوق
بس من غير جاكيت

المقاسات 
3 سنوات ( فستانين )
 السعر = 80 درهم



*







561
*فستان النحلة 
المقاسات 
6+7 سنوات
السعر = 70 درهم


**




والحين مجموعة الكلاسيك للبنااات 

اطقم رااقية باسعار مميزة بنص سعرهم 

كولكشن 2012








562

طقم شوورت ( 3 قطع نفس الصورة )

المقاسات 
4 سنوات ( طقمين )
6 سنوات ( 3 اطقم )

السعر للطقم = 130 درهم فقط 

مع صورة من تصويري
*









يتبــــــــــــع

----------


## دلوعة أمها

563
طقم اسود وابيض مخطط 

تنورة وقميص

المقاسات 
4 سنوات
6 سنوات ( طقمين )
8 سنوات

السعر = 140 درهم 


مع صورة من تصويري










564

طقم دلع للبنات 

المقاسات 
4 سنوات
6 سنوات

السعر = 130 درهم

مع صورة من تصويري











565

طقم دلع مع حركة من قداام 

المقاسات 
4 سنوات ( طقمين )
5 سنوات ( طقمين )
6 سنوات ( طقمين )

السعر = 130 درهم















566

طقم احمررر 

المقاسات 
4 سنوات 
6 سنوات ( طقمين )
8 سنوات ( طقمين )

السعر = 140 درهم







وسلامتكم ....


 :31: 

لمعرفة اليديد قبل لا انزله بالمنتدى
راسليني برقمي على توقيعي ( واتس اب )

 :31:

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## مندوبة جدة

موفقه

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

دومج مميزة

من جم يوم كنت اراقب فايلج اذا كنتي منزلة فساتين يديدة 

و الحين من نزلتي اللي عجبني بقياسات كبيرة  :Frown: 

تعودت على فساتينج حلوة

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يووووفقج

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## +نور حياتي+

بالتوفيق

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## queen_noor8

*موفقة أختي بيجننو الفساتين*

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...

----------


## دلوعة أمها

> *موفقة أختي بيجننو الفساتين*


تسلمين غلاي من ذوووقج والله ... ( نورتي المووضوع )

----------


## دلوعة أمها

> *موفقة أختي بيجننو الفساتين*


تسلمين غلاي من ذوووقج والله ... ( نورتي المووضوع )

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...\

----------


## ساالي

للرفع

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله فساتين و لا اروع!

اتمنى لك كل التوفيق في تجارتك ان شاء الله

يستاهل الرفع

 :Smile:

----------


## بن UAE وتت

الله يوفقج اختي

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## راعية الغنم

بالتوفيق أختي

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## موزه السويدي

*
يرزق من يشآء بغير حساب*

*سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك*

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## wajhalqamar

اختي ابي صور للفساتين رقم 506 و 516 من تصويرك وممكن توضحي لي الخامات

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

> اختي ابي صور للفساتين رقم 506 و 516 من تصويرك وممكن توضحي لي الخامات



برد عليج ع الخاص اختي  :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## Le Cadeau

موفقة

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## خوخه3

موفقه ان شاء الله

----------


## مرت حبيبي

مشالله رووووعه بس هل الاسعار قابله للتفاوض

----------


## دلوعة أمها

هلا غلاي اتوقع اسعاري جداااااااااااااا منااسبة والكل يشهد 

بس ان شاء الله للطلبيات الكبيرة نراعي شوي


حياج نورتي الموضووع

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس>

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## أمـ سـعـيد

حلوين

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## موزة الغفلي

موفقه

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

‏​uuuuuuuuuup

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## ام مـهـا

موفقه

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## newmama

بالتوووووووووووووفيق

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## ام_ابراهيم

wwaaaaaaaaaaaw

rw3ah 
bas almqas ale abeh msh mwgoood

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس>

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.............

----------


## ام_ابراهيم

do you have like thise one 18 monthes 

i really ike it

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

تم الرد ع الخااااص ام ابراااهيم 

رسلتلك مقاس سنتين بالانش وشوفي يمكن مناااسب  :Smile:

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## خديجه4

الصراااااااااحه رووووووووووعه موفقه يارب العالمين

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.............

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## بنت الزلاق

ذووووووووووووق

----------


## دلوعة أمها

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## دلوعة أمها

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## عشقي اجرام

روووووعه ماشاءالله 

بس ماقلتيلنا اللي تاخذ فستانين في دسكاوند ><"

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## انسام الحنين

سبحان الله وبحمده،،، سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## الموج السماوي

حلووووويييييين والله ياليت عندنا يهال كنت ابشتري لهم

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## علايـــــه

حبيبتي احاول اراسلج من فتره في مشكله في الرسايل الخاصه

----------


## دلوعة أمها

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## دلوعة أمها

> حبيبتي احاول اراسلج من فتره في مشكله في الرسايل الخاصه



غريبة اختي

خلاص راسليني برقمي ع التووووقيع باي ووقت

----------


## دلوعة أمها

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## .M&M.

up >>>

----------


## دلوعة أمها

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

*اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس*

----------


## دلوعة أمها

*اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس*

----------


## زهرة الساكورا

روعه 
بالتوفييق

----------


## دلوعة أمها

*اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس*

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## just me82

رووووووعة

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## shbany

ما شاء الله عليج دومج مميزة ببضاعج

موفقة

----------


## دلوعة أمها

تسلمين غلاي من ذووقج ياقلبي

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....0

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## الغلا مياسي

حبوبه عندج قياس لعمر 3 سنوات 

فساتين

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

هيه اختي بالموضووع اختاري وراسليني

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## وجدان2

موفقه

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## between

موفقه

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...

----------


## شيوخـــي

مووووووووووفقة

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.....

----------


## كويتيه82

موفقه يشوقون وايد حلوين

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..................

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## شيوخـــي

الله اكبر واعظم

----------


## شيوخـــي

up

up

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.........................

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس........................

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.......................

----------


## دلوعة أمها

*اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس...........*

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس.........

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..............

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس..............

----------


## شيوخـــي

فووووووووووووووووق

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## ياقوتةخضرا

:Rasool1:

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس....

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## قلب الأمارات

ماشاء الله روعه

----------


## سحر الامارات

بالتووووفيق حبوبه

----------


## حلى دنياي

ربي يوفقج

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## الصبر الطويل

الغاليه ما عندج حق 12 و14 سنه

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## آهة حزن



----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## دلوعة أمها

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ...... وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً 
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ...... وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً 
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ...... وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ..... وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة 

وأسألك الشكر على العافية 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------

